# EMERGENCY



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

i borrowed my friends polaris sportman 800 and i wasnt ridin it crazy but as i was goin down the road it just quit pullin i check drive shafts and linkages does anyone know if they are bad about droppin belts plz let me know


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like the belt did it make any noises when it quit pulling?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I am also leaning toward it being the belt. Only other thing I know of...My buddys 05 800 has a shear pin on the rear drive shaft...but I would think you'd hear that if it broke, You would definitely hear the drive shaft making some noise afterwards because it would just spin round and round against the other half of the shaft.


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

naw not the shafts im bettin it was the belt i kinda smelt a hint of rubber wow big clue sorry i left that out i was just scared it was outta warrenty but i just found out hes got three more days before it goes out whew i was sweatin bullets for a minuite thank yall for the input


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

i on th other hand am tryin to decide between a brute and a grizzly


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wobbles said:


> i on th other hand am tryin to decide between a brute and a grizzly


 
brute


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

brute by far!!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

BRUTE!!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

:agreed: Brute!.....and Laws:bigok:


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

definitely brute


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brute for sure :rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

brute FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

BRUTE!!


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

wow lota brute fans but other than its faster how is it so much better than the grizzly


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

wobbles said:


> wow lota brute fans but other than its faster how is it so much better than the grizzly


 i been studyin like heck and although i like grizzly's ground clearence and gas consumption i know im gonna like brute power more i think im leanin toward the 750i camo but i dont know bout the laws cuz i like to trail ride and mud ride so idk i got time to sit on it i got to wait til this land sells before i can get it by the wa anyone near crosby tx that wants 11 3/4 acres of land with plenty of mud hollar at me 150k lol i appreciate it and would like to be able to help yall in the future good nite and goodbye


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Brute and Zillas...a match made in heaven!


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

brute, and its a lot lighter too!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

brutes have more power and personally i have sat on a griz and a brute and sitting on the brute you just feel like your on a big, bad 4 wheeler. when tou punch down on the throttle it pins you back and gives you that smile, like hell yea this is nice. both bikes are good and you cant go wrong either way. but overall the brute will be better and make you happier


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Hey Wobbles,
Do you need a Polaris belt? I have one I'll never need. Make an offer or trade, might be able to meet ya in Talladega


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

CoWillie said:


> Hey Wobbles,
> Do you need a Polaris belt? I have one I'll never need. Make an offer or trade, might be able to meet ya in Talladega


naw man i appreciate it but it was still under warrenty but ill ask my buddy if he wants it just incase it goes out again but i think now the warrenty is fixin to expire he is gonna get it insured


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

wobbles said:


> naw man i appreciate it but it was still under warrenty but ill ask my buddy if he wants it just incase it goes out again but i think now the warrenty is fixin to expire he is gonna get it insured


OK. Yeah, I think the Polaris's have a lifetime warranty on the belts. Just holler at me if you want it


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had both and i have to say, the brute is an all around better package. You could have issues with any of the big names. Just take care of her and she'll take care of you


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Polaris clutches are almost just like the Brutes...actually the clutch primary springs are interchangeable. I would say it eat a belt.


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

thats prolly gonna be my prolem is belts cuz i like to ride trails alot too and i ride em hard and fast slingin the rear end around alot i guess i just need to get ready to spend money on fixin it huh


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If my friends were willing to lend me their quads then I'd definitely be willing to spend the cash to fix them if it broke while I was riding it.... 
Its probably just the belt though, and thats not too expensive


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> If my friends were willing to lend me their quads then I'd definitely be willing to spend the cash to fix them if it broke while I was riding it....
> Its probably just the belt though, and thats not too expensive


oh yeah i got no prolem fixin what i mess up but luckily it was still under warranty it was like 3 days before the warranty went out


----------

